# Facing a Cancelled Cycle



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I can't believe that I am on here talking about my 6th cycle of treatment, my 2nd FET being possibly cancelled on Monday, just before we go to transfer, but we are, as my endometrial lining is only 6mm - 7mm. After 3 wks. of drugs.

I had my last monitoring scan yesterday at the clinic, in which they have prescribed me some eostrogen patches, to see if this will thicken my lining for Monday, but I am not getting my hopes up.  Then we are having a scan on Monday morning, and just depending on the scan, then we'll decide in the hour interium before transfer, if it is going to go ahead, probably with discussion with the Dr.

I feel really sad that we may have to possibly cancel the cycle, as if it is cancelled, we'll have to wait until next year to try again! But this may be a better option then going ahead with the transfer and hence the cycle with a thinner endometrial lining.

Has anyone else experienced a cancellation of their cycle? And how did it make you feel? Why was it cancelled?

Also, how long did you leave it before doing another cycle?

Thanks for reading, and I shall look forward to hearing from other's who have or who are in this unfortunate situation.

Bye for now, and Big hugs to you all.    

xxx


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear your cycle might be cancelled but you really need your lining to be in the best place possible to give your frozen Embryos their best chance. 
On my very first IVF cycle all my embryos stopped growing on day 3 and therefore I had none to transfer. It felt like my world had ended and that of this didn't work then we had no hope for the future! It was truly gut wrenching! However I was told that if we wanted to try again ICSI was our best bet. I literally waited for 2 full bleeds including that cycle and tried again as I wouldn't allow my body to beat me. Unfortunately the first ICSI got a BFN but had 2 frozen from that cycle that gave me my long awaited (3 and a half year battle) miracle who is 2 in a couple of weeks. 
Since then I have had further ICSI and the first resulted in a BFN and my consultant wanted to try short protocol instead, this also turned into a cancelled cycle as I only produced 2 follicles. How could my body let me down, I was on high dose medication and yet it wasn't happy! Again I was gutted but determined not to let it beat me so was able to continue onto long protocol within the same cycle. Currently PUPO with 1 embryo. 
Fingers crossed you get the news on Monday that you can go ahead with this cycle and if not turn the upset/anger into the strength and determination to use in a couple of months ( don't look at it as next year, see it in months as it is psychologically a more positive feeling) x


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi 
Sorry to read what you're going through....you will see from my signature that I had two FET cancelled due to thin lining also ranging from 6-7mm both time.
They ended up sending me for hysteroscopy and biopsy to check for any abnormalities.
This all came back clear, so we tried again.... I was taking aspirin and 3 patches every 48 hrs!! And although the lining was triple stripe and good quality it only reached 7.2mm

I made the decision that I just couldn't face starting again... and that I needed to see this through! It felt like the pain of BFN wouldn't be as bad as the pain of starting again for third time for me....

So we went ahead....at 7.2mm
And I'm due to give birth next week.

Don't lose hope.
It's quality as well as quantity and we are all wonderfully individual!! 
.x


----------

